# Creative Labs Audigy 2 replacement Front Panel



## TrevaUk (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, I have the Creative Labs Audigy 2 ZS Platinum Pro and looking to buy a Internal Front Panel for it as the external hub has stopped working. 

My question is... Would I have to buy a front panel for the Audigy 2 or would an older one be compatible, such as the Audigy, or Sound Blaster Live.









or Will this one from eBay work?

Thanks,


----------



## a2amali (Dec 11, 2007)

could you show us the photo of the connector which connects this item to the sound card please? I suspect that you would need to get the same unless you can get a compatible one


----------



## TrevaUk (Apr 19, 2008)

I haven't managed to get the 'Breakout box' for my Creative Labs Audigy 2 ZS Platinum Pro working since I purchased it from Amazon. I suspect incorrect cables/connectors. Pictures speak better than words so...

Connectors on back of breakout box









Connecting cables









Back of my soundcard (Note the missing AD_Link 1 connector, from first picture)









When 'AD_Link 2' is connected I get green light on Breakout box, But no Input or Output 









Does anyone know If the AD_Link 1 connection is required, and where it's suppose to plug into.


----------



## porfious (Apr 24, 2009)

It looks like the card you have is for the internal bay type and not the breakout box, you should have been able to get one from ebay easily enough....I'm wondering if you still have the breakout box and AD_LINK 1 cable and if so would you be interested in selling them? cheers


----------

